# Properly Connecting preinstalled 4 conductor wire



## Fwiltz (Jul 15, 2011)

During the construction of my home, I had speakers installed in the living room, and back patio, and car garage. The end result was three four conductor wires which ended in my closet. Each wire contains four wires (green, black, red, and white at the ends) Each wire has its own volume control within the house, but my problem is that I don't know how to properly connect these wires to the back of a receiver. Most of the receivers that I have seen have only black and red connection tabs in the back and I don't want to damage the receiver that I get. Any help on how to properly connect these wires and suggestions on a receiver would be helpful.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Red goes to the right positive, black goes to the right negative, green goes to the left negative and white goes to the left positive.


----------



## Fwiltz (Jul 15, 2011)

mechman said:


> Red goes to the right positive, black goes to the right negative, green goes to the left negative and white goes to the left positive.


Would you suggest that I purchase a receiver which has enough connections to connect all wires within it's own connector or can two wires be twisted together?


----------



## Meech (Dec 31, 2021)

How do I connect my 8 conductor wires (green, orange, blue, brown and white with each color in the white wire) from my wall to the receiver inputs for center and front speakers (left and right)?


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

Fwiltz said:


> Would you suggest that I purchase a receiver which has enough connections to connect all wires within it's own connector or can two wires be twisted together?


Is anything else installed? Maybe network cable at the individual volume knobs? What was the plan for your music source? In a closet I would lean to a whole house audio type deal. A receiver's capabilities ( and what your paying for $$ ) would be largely unused if just driving music in three areas.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

Meech said:


> How do I connect my 8 conductor wires


@Meech what exactly do you have? I was not sure about the wires coming out of the wall. Are they pairs of conductors ( for example 4 pairs of wires - 8 total conductors ) ? Do you know what they are wired to? A mod might move your thread. It should be it's own and not along with @Fwiltz on this string.


----------

